# Who's Moving?



## Electric (Apr 18, 2015)

This thread is just to share which villager is moving in your current town.

At the moment, Rod's moving. I'm going to let him move because I've had him for a while, it's time for someone new now. <.<


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 18, 2015)

Bruce wanted to move away today but I didn't let him so no one is moving today.


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 19, 2015)

Just voided stitches


----------



## Piggles (Apr 22, 2015)

Felicity just left for me. She was picked up by a member on here from the void. . Glad she wasn't truly voided.


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 22, 2015)

Curly was the last person who asked to move, but he's grown on me so I told him to stay.


----------



## tajimiha (Apr 22, 2015)

Gayle is getting ready to leave really soon. Her house was in a bad spot, unfortunately :/


----------



## Diabman (Apr 22, 2015)

Pompom moved in my town yesterday. I let her go happily, to be honest. I ain't hate her, but I dunno, Ducks don't seem to be my favorite animals in the game. It seems Rene? is moving in, and she seems pretty cool, so hey, it looks like it was a good thing. :v


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 22, 2015)

Monique should be moving on the 24th, thank god. She was an original and her house is right in front of the town hall.


----------



## Fighter_Kibbeh (Apr 22, 2015)

I just got snake out. I'm happy he did, as I want someone new...


----------



## Llust (Apr 22, 2015)

Luckily, I don't have any truly ugly/unwanted villagers in my town to worry about, but I've been trying to get Wendy to move out. She just doesn't blend in with my other villagers. I got her to ping earlier to leave


----------



## Millefeui (Apr 25, 2015)

Rowan moved out a few days ago


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 25, 2015)

RebeccaShay said:


> Just voided stitches



O_O

- - - Post Merge - - -

Genji is moving out, waiting for his adopter to come back on to pick him up lol.
Not sure if this counts, since this is my cycling town.


----------



## eggs (Apr 27, 2015)

fuchsia is moving in as my tenth villager and i have someone holding my one and only dear dreamie, lopez, so i have to make room by getting felicity out via time travel. i don't like peppy villagers that much anyway.


----------



## mayorofskyloft (Apr 28, 2015)

Pashmina is moving out! She randomly moved in and I'm not quite a fan of her, so I introduced myself and have been ignoring her since. It's been about a week and a half since her arrival and I just heard a rumor that she's thinking of moving, so sometime in the next few days in game she'll finally be gone. I've been TTing to cycle as many villagers through as I can since my favorite villager, Drake, accidentally ended up moving out.. I've got him stored in a friend's town until I can go pick him up. So sorry Pashmina, but you've gotta go!


----------



## Millefeui (Apr 29, 2015)

I love Pashmina!

Anyways, Quillson is finally moving. So happy, since he is my least favorite villager by far.


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 30, 2015)

Pietro~ yay!


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm gonna miss him...


----------



## Hazelnut (Apr 30, 2015)

Rodney's moving. I wish he had moved yesterday because Tipper's in my campsite now, and I can't get her. D:


----------



## Boosh (Apr 30, 2015)

Winnie is about to move out for me.


----------



## Kirindrake (Apr 30, 2015)

Lolly is moving away; she'll be gone tomorrow. Her house wasn't in a very convenient place in regards to my pathing, but that didn't stop me from loving her and being happy with her. But she's going to a happy new home rather than being voided, so that's good. =)


----------



## keishisplayhouse (Apr 30, 2015)

Lucky's Moving tonight. I dont know what to do since I dont want him voided but my internet's been funky :c


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

Moved out Frita today, it was hard to decide if I wanted to let her go or not, she was a villager that followed me in both of my towns, and she even went to my boyfriend's town! All original, not voided to the other towns or anything! She's always been so nice and her fast food aesthetic is really cute, but I do want more pink villagers in my Valentine's town so I let her go, I was hoping Soleil would have pinged first but sadly no... =[


----------



## JeffreyAC (May 4, 2015)

Frita is moving in tomorrow, I think she and I will get along!


----------



## pharbro (May 5, 2015)

sterling is leaving thank god! i got him and apple from my friends voids >:-(


----------



## JeffreyAC (May 9, 2015)

Charlise is moving in tomorrow, not sure about her.


----------



## hollowbunnie (May 9, 2015)

Julian just moved out, them Fauna moved in a few days ago


----------



## kelpy (May 11, 2015)

Sylvia's moving in today.
Saw Whitney in the campsite last night and she said she'd move in, but I doubt it with Sylvia unpacking :c


----------



## JeffreyAC (May 20, 2015)

Apple moved in today!          

Isn't she the cutest!


----------



## patriceflanders (May 20, 2015)

STITCHES


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (May 20, 2015)

No-one yet, but Sheldon tipped me off to a rumour yesterday that Katt may or may not be moving out. The sooner the better; I need to get my next squirrel!


----------



## Chupidun (May 20, 2015)

Static in 1-2 days, can't remember exactly.


----------



## patriceflanders (May 20, 2015)

RUBY


----------



## Kirindrake (May 20, 2015)

Pecan, so that I can take in Merengue from my friend.


----------



## rabbite (May 21, 2015)

Dotty is moving in today. I'm wondering where she'll plot...


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (May 21, 2015)

I want them all out. I want them all except Bella out, they're all in just such bad places >.<


----------



## TheEchoTimes (May 21, 2015)

Peewee's gonna be in boxes tomorrow, if anyone is interested in him. He was one of the original 5, but it's time for new blood in Echo.
NEW BLOOD NEW BLOOD NEW BLOOD NEW BLO- ahem I mean fresh faces


----------

